# Bent Gate Hiring for Multiple Positions



## Bent Gate Mountaineering (Mar 24, 2011)

Trying to balance work and paddling season? Come work for Bent Gate Mountaineering in downtown Golden... just minutes from Clear Creek.

We are looking to hire for the following...

1. Customer Service/Shipping Position (40 hours per week)
2. Customer Service/Warranty Position (20-40 hours per week)
3. Point of Sale Systems Project (4-6 month)
4. Inventory/Receiving Position for Golden Bike Shop (20-30 hours per week)

Email resumes to [email protected].

Please include a summary of your outdoor experience as well as any computer skills.


----------

